# WTB cherry shrimp...



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

does anyone know where i could get some of these that arent $5 each? i see them on auqabid for a little over $1 each.. does anyone in the mkcinney/frisco/allen area have any i can buy or know where i can go to get some?


----------



## Markw78 (May 6, 2004)

USA Aquarium Trading Co in the Garden Ridge mall at Ave K and Spring creek had them for $1.99 each, but they were more pink then red... not sure if they were cherrys or something else. Too $$$ for me =/


----------



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

ive been there before.. idk if i wanna go there bc they charge you $2 to go even look at their fish/shrimp/plants


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I've got a bunch for 80 cents each. Somewhere around a hundred.


----------



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

where are you located?


----------

